# Hilfe bei mod_rewrite installation auf apache2



## Audiosputnik (16. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

hab vor kurzem nen vserver bei evanzo erworben. Dort läuft ein apache2 server, doch leider wurde er ohne mod_rewrite modul installiert.

Nun hab ich mir schon etliche Sachen im Internet durchgelesen aber nichts hat bisher so recht geholfen.

Also wenn ich die phpinfo.php aufrufe steht dort nichts von mod_rewrite. Finde aber allgemein dort nichts zu modulen...

Nun wollte ich mod_rewrite installieren also habe ich mir die datei mod_rewrite.so downgeloadet und an die entpsrechende position auf meinem root server kopiert.
In meiner httpd.config habe ich den eintrag



> LoadModule rewrite_module modules/mod_rewrite.so


 

hinzugefügt.

Nach neustart des server starte ich den apache server mit rcapache2 start. bekomme dann folgende Fehlermeldung:



> Starting httpd2 (prefork) Syntax error on line 232 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf:
> Cannot load /srv/www/modules/mod_rewrite.so into server: /srv/www/modules/mod_rewrite.so: invalid ELF header


 
Was mache ich falsch ? Wie kann ich mod_rewrite nachträglich auf meinem apache server installieren ? Brauche ich noch die kompilierte mod_rewrite.c dazu ?

Thx
Andi


----------



## Oliver Gringel (16. Januar 2005)

mod_rewrite musst du beim Kompilieren des Apache mitkompilieren. Siehe auch ./configure --help


----------



## Audiosputnik (16. Januar 2005)

ist es also nicht möglich module nachzuinstallieren ?

kann ich den server überhaupt selber neu installieren / kompilieren oder muss ich dazu meinen provider beauftragen ?


----------



## empireblue (16. Januar 2005)

bei einem Root-Server bist du vollständig für den Server veranwortlich und hast somit alle Macht über diesen. Du kannst deinen Server nach deinen Vorstellungen konfigurieren.


----------



## Audiosputnik (16. Januar 2005)

hallo empire,

wie müsste ich vorgehen um mod_rewrite zu installieren ?

kenne mich leider nicht so aus mit linux.


----------



## Oliver Gringel (16. Januar 2005)

Apache Sources laden, entpacken, ins entsprechende Verzeichnis wechseln, und die Reame-Dateien lesen.


----------



## empireblue (16. Januar 2005)

Nutze diese Doku.
http://httpd.apache.org/docs-2.0/de/

Ich empfehle Dir Dich intensiv mit dem Betriebssystem zu befassen. Am Anfang wird es sehr verwirrend sein, gerade als Windowsnutzer, es ist aber zwingend zum administrieren eines Root-Server.

Du findes auch hier ein Linuxforum. Nicht verzweifeln und viel Glück.

jenser


----------



## Audiosputnik (16. Januar 2005)

ok bin nun beim einrichten des apache servers (wollte neu compilieren mit mod_rewrite) auf weiter probleme gestoßen.

zum einen scheint mir ein c compiler zu fehlen (keine anweisung in path). kann also keinen apache compilen.
meinen alten apache wollte ich zuvor löschen, doch ich kenne die verzeichnisse nicht die alle zu apache gehören

habs bisher auch nicht geschafft den gcc compiler installiert zu bekommen. bin da nicht genug in der materie um das per root zu erledigen.

Würde sich hier vielleicht jemand dazu bereit erklären mir zu helfen und mir die sachen so einzurichten wie ich sie benötige ? Komme hier nicht mehr weiter und evanzo ist bei sowas kostenpflichtig. bereue es jetzt das ich nicht zu Domainfactory gegangen bin, dort wäre mod_rewrite schon dabei.

wer interesse hat kann sich ja per mail melden an andreaslamparter@web.de

thx
bye


----------

